# Shimano XTR or SRAM XO: What would you choose????



## bowler1 (Aug 11, 2005)

I know this is largely a matter of preference, but I am curious which you prefer and why. I am considering builing a new bike and am unsure of which I would choose. 

I have ridden mostly XTR and recently have had a few rides on an XO equipped bike.

I am used to and like the buttery smooth feeling of XTR, but can see some advantages of the more positive feedback from the XO. Also have noticed that the XO may be a bit more reliable for chainring shifts. 

Curious which you prefer and why.

thanks
Matt


----------



## Wasmachineman NL (Jan 31, 2012)

I ride XTR/XT, It shifts good IF they are properly adjusted, If not they will act like an CVT transmission, Shift one gear up, hit an bump and you have an lower gear selected.
Never rided Sram though.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

I haven't bought a new drivetrain in a while but in the past, for rear shifting only, I'd use SRAM rear shifter, chain and rear derailleur (any of the X-series), while running a Shimano cassette, FD and crankset. However, with the new 2X10 systems, I'm going to give one of the bikes a full XT 2X10 (including the incredible brakes) treatment to see if Shimano has caught up...


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

I never use the XO stuff, but I've had XTR - in fact, its on my Ti bike, love it, cant see myself ever switching.


----------



## DTP (Feb 6, 2012)

I have been on the same page a few weeks now. for me it was a toss up between the XX and XTR. 
been running on a XT and i love it so much. from what i have read durability and breaks its shimano hands down, esp with the new shadow plus RD. 

i will be placing my order tom and its 90% XTR 10% XX due to weight advantage. 

one good point sram has is its awesome customer service... however, someone made a good point..."id rather be using my bike than on the phone calling customer service!"


----------



## ashaw (May 3, 2009)

Both are great, but FWIW: SRAM is a U.S. company


----------



## markj2k4 (Jan 20, 2009)

ashaw said:


> Both are great, but FWIW: SRAM is a U.S. company


A company being based in the US doesn't mean all of their products are MADE in the US, in fact very few SRAM (brand and parent co.) products are made in this neck of the woods.


----------



## lifanus (Jan 28, 2012)

Not to comment on the super high end, but I have Sram X5/X7/X9 mix on my hard tail, and full SLX on my full suspension. Also have Sram Rival/Red mix on my road and Sora on my wife's... All of them works equally well, just completely different approach when it comes to shifting style...


----------



## Blackbeerthepirate (Dec 31, 2010)

I have used both XO and XTR. The XTR is smooth where the XO is crisp. I've not had problems with either. I have XO on Homegrown, but that's me. You can't really go wrong with either.


----------



## jmountain (Jun 11, 2011)

If I was building a bike now, it would be Shimano all the way. 

For my xc bike in the future, the SRAM grip shift is honestly interesting. 

Sent from my I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I've never used XTR. I have owned a bike equipped with XO grip shift and RD. Very crisp shifting.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I have, use, and like both. The two biggest things I notice is
XO shifts better under a load, as in shifting while going up a 
steep climb than XTR. XO is thumb, thumb when shifting and
XTR is thumb, thumb or thumb, finger when shifting. Both are
top of the line and work great.

Best, John


----------



## LenitaUllrich (Apr 3, 2012)

I haven't bought a new drivetrain in a while but in the past


----------



## bowler1 (Aug 11, 2005)

I have ridden my "new" bike with XO about 4 times now. I think I would agree with most of what is said here. It shifts well and crisply. It makes a very positive "thwack" and does shift better under a load.

However, I think that for me I prefer the XTR. It is buttery smooth which I prefer over the "thwack" Just a preference think. I love the feeling of a smooth and buttery shift. 

I like the finger-thumb shifting better.

I also like the fact taht you can upshift two gears at a time in the rear with the XTR. Also don't like the fact that I sometimes do this accidentally with the XO (for some reason it will sometimes double shift....maybe when I am upshifting I hit a bump and end up hitting the shifter a second time and due to its sensitivity it shifts again...don't know)

Agree that it is a pepsi or coke thign. I would take either, but think I would prefer XTR. 

I was curious based on the fact that so many bikes are now OEM with SRAM but I think that is a function of business rather than performance.

Matt


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

Xtr


----------



## bloodyknee (Jul 29, 2008)

I'd pick XTR. However, it's mostly a tossup. Why not weigh out cost and grams of each and mix it up to get the best of both worlds?


----------



## Lets_Ride (Nov 23, 2009)

bowler1 said:


> I know this is largely a matter of preference, but I am curious which you prefer and why. I am considering builing a new bike and am unsure of which I would choose.
> 
> I have ridden mostly XTR and recently have had a few rides on an XO equipped bike.
> 
> ...


Just a quick heads up on the chainring shifts - WICKWERKS CHAINRINGS. My XTR now shifts as fast and smooth on the front as it does on the rear. I had read that it was fast and was ready for it, but it still suprised the hell out of me!


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I'd go SRAM. I prefer the feel of SRAM shifting.


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

My vote is XO hands down.

I have ridden the prior model of XT and XTR and they were both finicky, and did not react well to dirt/mud, and seemed to get out of sink with even the slightest ding to the cage. I have XO and X9 on all my bikes, in both 9 and 10 speed. I appreciate the more aggressive shifting feel, and have literally thrown the bike on the XO rear derailleur requiring a new hangar, but the derailleur itself took it like a champ.

I have not ridden the newest model of 10speed XT or XTR, but am satisfied enough with the sram to not want to switch.


----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

I've never used XTR components, but I use XO's because they look cool


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

I went from XTR 980 to X.O. when I went 1x10, mainly just for the short cage derailleur. However, I won't be going back to XTR anytime soon. X.O. shifts better under load and just feels snappier and more precise. Not as smooth as XTR (you hear the shift more), but slightly less finicky and I like the feel better. Best analogy I can give is is XTR is a lexus while XO is a Porsche. They're both very nice, I just like the racier feel of XO.


----------



## wookie (Jan 24, 2007)

I've been running XO with Grip Shift for years. I haven't so much as adjusted my derailleurs in years; they work great. I can't understand why more people don't use Grip Shift either (at least for XC)-works flawlessly. Shimano turned me off years ago when they started dictating what people wanted (pods, biopace, two-finger brake levers, centerlock, etc...)


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

> Shimano turned me off years ago when they started dictating what people wanted (pods, biopace, two-finger brake levers, centerlock, etc...)


Let's not forget Dual Control.


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

Kona0197 said:


> Let's not forget Dual Control.


And Rapid Rise


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Shimano over SRAM 100% every time. 

Crisper shifts, lighter shifting, multishift up and down.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

> Crisper shifts, lighter shifting, multishift up and down.


Can you go from 1st gear to 9th gear in less than a second like I can with Grip Shift?


----------



## jmountain (Jun 11, 2011)

Kona0197 said:


> Can you go from 1st gear to 9th gear in less than a second like I can with Grip Shift?


This is why I would definitely consider grip shift for XC riding. I could just hit whatever I need up or down no matter how far on the cassette it needs to go. But, my gut feeling is just wait a year so it matures and my same gut feeling is for XC riding it's going to certainly prove it's merit over the coming year or two.


----------



## aerius (Nov 20, 2010)

XTR all the way for me. I torque on my bars fairly often while riding so unless I'm paying constant attention I'll get several accidental shifts on every ride with Gripshift. I've ridden friends' bikes with SRAM trigger shifters and found that they're awkwardly designed to me, I just can't hit the triggers every time without looking and there were even a few times when I got my thumb stuck between the trigger and the handlebar.

I think it's a highly individual thing, try to find a friend with SRAM goodies on his bike and ride it around before you decide.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Kona0197 said:


> Can you go from 1st gear to 9th gear in less than a second like I can with Grip Shift?


Can you do drops and bunny hops without shifting like I can with a trigger shifter?


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

> But, my gut feeling is just wait a year so it matures


What matures? Grip Shift? Grip Shift has been around forever.



> Can you do drops and bunny hops without shifting like I can with a trigger shifter?


Yes I can. The trick is to either use a longer grip with the shifters or keep my hands off trhe shifters.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Kona0197 said:


> What matures? Grip Shift? Grip Shift has been around forever.
> 
> Yes I can. The trick is to either use a longer grip with the shifters or keep my hands off trhe shifters.


Doubtful. I've seen your posts.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Whatever. I've been riding for over 15 years. I know how to ride.


----------



## jmountain (Jun 11, 2011)

Kona0197 said:


> What matures? Grip Shift? Grip Shift has been around forever.


Well duh, I know that. I'm speaking specifically to SRAM's new grip shift which is....NEW and not the same as the old stuff....

Sorry, thought it was obvious.


----------



## Brodino (Sep 15, 2008)

My average wrenching skills prefer SRAM because i find them easier to dial in.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

> Well duh, I know that. I'm speaking specifically to SRAM's new grip shift which is....NEW and not the same as the old stuff....


The new 10 speed Grip Shift? All they did was add a detent inside the shifter. Why would it be different?


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Kona0197 said:


> The new 10 speed Grip Shift? All they did was add a detent inside the shifter. Why would it be different?


It's different because SRAM says so, and the price says so. But we all know it's just a detent.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Yeah kinda like how XO and XX are the same but SRAM says they are different.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Are X0 and XX the same? I am trying to pick out my next drivetrain and am really torn - been super happy w X0 forever........


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

006_007 said:


> Are X0 and XX the same? I am trying to pick out my next drivetrain and am really torn - been super happy w X0 forever........


Well basically they are.  I'm sure someone around here that has more experience can point out the minute differences.


----------



## mrstranger (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow alot of heat in this thread. lol I like it. BTW I love SHIMANO. lol


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Not a 100%, but aren't some of the
XX parts lighter?

Best, John


----------



## R T (Feb 13, 2012)

While on my road bikes it's campy or nothing, I love shimano on my mtb. I've ridden them all and I definitely prefer my xtr.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

John Kuhl said:


> Not a 100%, but aren't some of the
> XX parts lighter?
> 
> Best, John


Yes XX components are lighter. More composite parts are used as well as lighter fasteners like aluminum are used.


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

XTR all the way, SRAM has dyslexic shifting. Using your thumb to shift up and down is slower compared to shimano shifters.

The 2 shift paddles are so close together, that when you dial in the shifter position for downshift, you wont be able to reach the upshift paddle unless you move your hand on the grip, whoever thought that was a good idea?


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Kona0197 said:


> Whatever. I've been riding for over 15 years. I know how to ride.


Rofl what does length of being on a bike have to do with skill? I'm not speaking of jumping a curb or a log with grip shift.


----------



## ziglaf (Dec 12, 2010)

SRAM...mostly because it's what I've always ridden. I don't have a lot of experience on XT/XTR stuff


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

> The 2 shift paddles are so close together, that when you dial in the shifter position for downshift, you wont be able to reach the upshift paddle unless you move your hand on the grip, whoever thought that was a good idea?


If SRAM would make the upshift paddle length smaller it would work better I think.


----------



## jmountain (Jun 11, 2011)

Kona0197 said:


> The new 10 speed Grip Shift? All they did was add a detent inside the shifter. Why would it be different?


:thumbsup:


----------



## sandcritter (Jun 2, 2009)

SRAM X.0 here. Repeatedly tried Shimano just for fun, but never felt intuitive. I like that the Shimano's support a long, uninterrupted grip, though. Otherwise prefer the spot-on shifting from my past/present SRAMS.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Ilikebmx999 is right. I've been riding bikes for
over 50 years. However my skills are not that 
good, but I have fun and for being such a old
fart I do pretty good.

Best, John


----------



## japerf1 (May 11, 2009)

the longer I ride Shimano the more i want to go back to sram


----------



## Nick_S_Africa (May 22, 2008)

markj2k4 said:


> A company being based in the US doesn't mean all of their products are MADE in the US, in fact very few SRAM (brand and parent co.) products are made in this neck of the woods.


True, and I wonder if anyone knows what the South African connection is here.

BTW I love my SRAM after riding Shimano and moving to SRAM I doubt I will go back and its nice supporting a cycling brand with South African connections.


----------



## mrm1 (Apr 22, 2007)

FWIW OP ... 

I have both a 2009 XO 3x9 set up and about the same year XTR rear DR and SLX shifters. The XTR is RAPID RISE - which is key to my enjoyment and preference. I have heard some shop guys say they hate rapid rise. Beats me why.

I would take my XTR / SLX rapid rise any day to my XO set up. While the XO is very crispy ... blah blah blah ... it is a near thumb work out, and only accessible by thumb. While NOT true of all Shimano setups, Rapid rise DRs offer the ability to push with thumb or pull the lower shift leaver like a gun trigger with my index finger to down shift (if its not rapid rise the levers actions are reversed for up and down shift). Going into a turn or up to a hill ... Pop Pop Pop Pop ... with the index finger and I am down. One thrust with the thumb and I am back in the gear I left before the turn/hill.

As the old story goes: Shimano = smooth / SRAM = crisp. But IMO my newly acquired SRAM XO has proven much harder to push the levers than Shimano by a long shot. May not be as true in newer stuff - IDK. But my Shimano set up is silky smooth and easy on the hands, and my shifters are new last year. I will swap the Shimano to the new bike and sell off the XO set up if I part out the old bike.


----------



## bowler1 (Aug 11, 2005)

Yeah, I am still a bit undecided. The SRAM's crisness is nice, but so is the buttery smoothness of the XTR which always just provided me with such satisfaction when riding due to its smooth and "pleasurable" shifting. It just made rides more fun in some ways since it was so smooth. 

The XO is nice and crisp and may be a little better under pressure. Ultimately I think it may be a little bit more reliable than the XTR. 

So in my opinion the XTR may be more enjoyable, but the XO may do a better job of getting the job done and may be a better bet if you were a racer. 

But I am still a bit undecided.

I may switch from my current 2x10 setup back to a 3x9. If I do, I am not sure whether I will go with an XO or an XTR setup.........

Matt


----------



## mrm1 (Apr 22, 2007)

bowler1 said:


> The SRAM's crisness is nice, but so is the buttery smoothness of the XTR which always just provided me with such satisfaction when riding due to its smooth and "pleasurable" shifting. It just made rides more fun in some ways since it was so smooth.
> 
> The XO is nice and crisp and may be a little better under pressure. Ultimately I think it may be a little bit more reliable than the XTR.
> 
> So in my opinion the XTR may be more enjoyable, but the XO may do a better job of getting the job done and may be a better bet if you were a racer.


Well Said. That is what i was thinking without putting it into words.


----------

